# Full Face Helmet Sizing



## Sly808 (Feb 14, 2012)

How tight should a full face helmet be on your head? I ordered a Fox Rampage in a size large and it felt really tight, so tight it was uncomfortable. It felt like my face was being squeezed in yet when I look on the Fox sight, my head is just shy of 23 inches around which actually puts me in their medium size. I returned it and was thinking of getting an XL. I looked at a TLD helmet and my size puts me in their large category. Anyone with a TLD helmet? Is it more on the large size? Anyone with a Fox? Do they run small? I know the pads break in a little but I just felt the Fox was too darned tight.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

I also have a Rampage helmet (size XL, per Fox site size chart). I admit it was pretty snug when I first got it (although never uncomfortable), but I'm used to it now. I never wore a full-faced helmet before this one, so I assumed it just takes some getting used to. 

I'm no helmet expert, but I would say that the helmet should be snug. If you put the helmet on and shake your head side-to-side, there should be little to no movement of your head within the helmet, or that helmet would be less effective in protecting you in the event of a crash. 

That being said, if you are uncomfortable wearing the helmet you have, you'd probably not wear it at all. Find one that you're comfortable in, and rock it. The last thing you want is the fit of your helmet (too large, or small) distracting you form having a good time riding.

Good luck, and happy riding,
-b


----------



## Sly808 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the reply. I've been reading up on helmets and there's a lot more to it than just finding one with the right design you like, haha! The more I read the more I'm confused. At first I thought it was crazy to spend big bucks on a TLD but that seems to be one of the better ones out there. My quest continues and thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

A brand spankin new full-face will seem to be awfully tight until the padding breaks in. It is a bit of a quandry as too what is too tight and what is tight but right. Only experience seems to help here.

For example, my latest FF - a carbon Giro Remedy was quite tight when new. So much so that I could not ride in it at first so like usual I just rode the couch and arm-chair for a day or two ( Peeping toms would really wonder!! ) to let it break in. 5 minutes on, 20 off, 10 min on etc etc.
Now a couple of years later the padding has packed to the point that I have to adjust it when I first put it on cause it has a bit of slack.

HTH

michael


----------



## mcole1987 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good to hear. I just got a medium Rampage and it feels too tight in the cheeks. But it sounds like in time it will break in. Thanks for the help.


----------

